# Ostfriesländer



## veruscio

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda sobre una palabra que encontré en un texto científico que habla sobre la risa. Creo que está en alemán y, como no conozco el idioma, estoy perdida.

El texto es el que sigue:

Los ingleses tradicionalmente hacen chistes sobre los irlandeses, los estadounidenses se burlan de los polacos, los canadienses de los terranoveses, los franceses de los belgas, y los alemanes de los *ostfriedlanders*.

¿Se trata de los habitantes de alguna ciudad de Alemania? Ost significa oeste, ¿no?
 
Muchas gracias por su ayuda.
 
Saludos.
 
Verónica


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, Verónica!

El plural no está bien en la frase, o digamos que está libremente castellanizado .

En realidad es _*O*stfriesl*ä*nder_, o sea, la gente de _Ostfriesland_, de Frisia oriental, una parte costera de Alemania que linda con el Mar del Norte.
No sé si en castellano se podrá decir _frisones orientales._

Espero te ayude.

Saludos


----------



## veruscio

¡Muchas gracias, Sigianga!

Saludos.

Verónica


----------



## Sidjanga

De nada, un gusto.

Veo que se me escapó la _d_ en tu frase, pero me parece que ya quedó claro que es _Ostfrie*s*länder _[o simplemente *Ostfriesen*], y no _Ostfrie*d*länder_,

¿Y a vos te sonarían bien los *frisones orientales*?

Saludos


----------



## veruscio

Sigianga:

Suena bien. El Diccionario de la Real Academia Española da (entre otras acepciones) la siguiente, que parece confirmarlo:

*frisón**, na**.*


*1. *adj. Natural de Frisia. U. t. c. s.


¡Muchas gracias!

Verónica


----------



## Sidjanga

Gracias por la confirmación, Verónica.

Una cosa es que una palabra aparezca en el DRAE, la otra es cómo esta palabra, usada en una construcción determinada, le suena a alguien que tiene el idioma en cuestión como lengua materna.
Y en esto me fío cada vez menos de las meras entradas de los diccionarios. 

Saludos


----------



## veruscio

Sí, coincidimos en esto. Es que la lengua (el idioma, cualquiera que éste sea) está viva, está en permanente construcción. Y eso es lo que la vuelve fabulosa; y, a la vez, tan difícil de recoger en un diccionario.

Saludos.

Verónica


----------

